# Ten Years Gone Hybrid Log



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

Greetings! Before I list my workout that I will be tracking let me list my stats and goals 

Height: 5'10" 
Weight: 180lbs 
Chest: 42" 
Arms: 16.5" 
Waist: 32" 
Quads: 24" 
Calves: 15" 

Bench: 295 
Squat: 330 
Deadlift: 445 

GOAL by June 2005 (approximately 6 months) 

Weight: 195-200lbs 
Chest: 45" 
Arms: 17.5" 
Quads: 26" 
Calves: 16" 

Bench: 335 
Squat: 375 
Dead: 500 

Here is the Routine I will be following for as long as I see great results, after which I will probably switch to a westside routine. 

Strength Routine


Monday: 

Squats -- 2 x 6 
Squats ??? 1x15-20
Box squats -- 2 x 8 
Good Mornings -- 2 x 6-8

Calves superset -- 2 x 10 
Abs

Wednesday: 

Flat bench -- 2 x 4-6 
Incline Bench -- 1 x 6 
Weighted dips alt with JM Press -- 2 x 8 
Military Press -- 2 x 5 

Friday: 

Dead lifts (alt w/ SLDL) ??? 3x3 
Bent over rows -- 2 x 4 
Pull downs alt with Pull ups -- 2 x 6 

Saturday:

Speed Squats (50 to 60 percent) 10x2
Speed Bench (60 percent) 9x3
BB Curls ??? 2x4
DB Curls ??? 2x10

Calves superset -- 2 x 10 
Abs


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

Today's routine will be:

Monday: 

Squats -- 2 x 6 
Squats ??? 1x15-20
Box squats -- 2 x 8 
Good Mornings -- 2 x 6-8

Calves superset -- 2 x 10 
Abs

My goal is to get 2 sets of 6 reps full ROM with 255 on Squats I'll see what happens...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2004)

If your max is 330 then 2 sets of 6 at 25 should be no problem.  6 reps is about 85% of your 1RM, in this case around 280lbs.  You should up the a bit to 265 or 275 to make sure you are wokring for it.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

Ok so my workout partner pulled a hamstring and we decided to change this week to

Mon- chest
tues - legs
fri - back
sat - same

*TODAY*

Working Sets listed (no warm ups listed)

*Flat Bench*

255x6
265x4

*Incline Bench*

225x6

*Weighted Dips*

2 sets of 90 Lbs (two 45lb plates)

*Seated Military Press*

165x8 for two sets


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

I can understand your goals for gains but how do you plan on growning that other inch?


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

haha you mean to 6 foot??? When i wear boots I'm 6 foot  lol thanks for the comedy Newt...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> haha you mean to 6 foot??? When i wear boots I'm 6 foot  lol thanks for the comedy Newt...


I think he meant, how do you plan to grow an inch in your arms in 6 months


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

No I was talking about the hight.  If you find a way to get me some inches let me know!


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

Yeah i never said how big my arms were lol...funny newt...i liked that one u nut

luke...its possible to do it...my arms used to be 17" but i lost 15lbs since then and im down to 16.5" but my body fat is about 8-9 percent now...before it was about 14 or 15...so im happier...smaller arms but more muscle mass in em'


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> Yeah i never said how big my arms were lol...funny newt...i liked that one u nut
> 
> 
> luke...its possible to do it...my arms used to be 17" but i lost 15lbs since then and im down to 16.5" but my body fat is about 8-9 percent now...before it was about 14 or 15...so im happier...smaller arms but more muscle mass in em'


You're lucky, I store 0 fat in my arms.  I have to fight to get my puny 15"ers


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 15, 2004)

don't fret Luke...my arms used to be 15"...one day i just started eating more, and my training went a lot smoother...check your diet boss...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You're lucky, I store 0 fat in my arms.  I have to fight to get my puny 15"ers


I'd rather have defined 15"ers than 16"s w/ fat.

Unfortunately I don't have either


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 15, 2004)

Legs

Squats

265x1x5
275x1x5

Machine Squats??? (stand on platform, pads on shoulders and squat not hack)>???

6 plates x1x8
8 plates x1x8
10 plastes x1x5

Good Mornings

135x1x10
155x1x8

Abs

6lb medicine ballx3x15

Calves

Supersets no weight need mention because of maching use.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 17, 2004)

Friday ... after celebrating my 23rd birthday, i am a hungover mess...hahah anyway here is my hungover back routine for the day

Deads

3x3 with 365

B/O Rows

1x8 with 185
1x6 with 205

WG Pull Down

1x8 with 180
1x6 with 200

BB Curl

2x6 with 125
2x8 with 95


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 20, 2004)

Monday ... Legs ...

Squats

2x6 @ 275
1x5 @ 275

Good Mornings

1 x 8 @ 175
1x 6 @ 185

Box Squat

1 x 5 @ 225

Abs

Inc Bench 2x15 with 10lb Medicine Ball

Calves

2 supersets between standing raise and seated press with 8 reps


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 22, 2004)

Wednesday ... Chest ...

Bench 

1x12 @ 135
1x6 @ 185
1x3 @ 225
1x1 @ 255
1x4 @ 265
1x4 @ 275

Decline Bench

1x4 @ 265
1x3 @ 285

JM Press

4x8 @ 135

Side Raises

1x8 @ 40lb DB's
1x8 @ 45lb DB's

Rear Delt Machine

1x8 @ 165
1x6 @ 180

Hammer Strength Chest Press

1x6 with four 45lb plates and a 25lb plate on each side
1x4 with four 45lb plates each side
1x6 with three 45lb plates each side'
1x6 with two 45lb plates each side


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice w/o's in here Ten. Your throwing some nice weights around!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 22, 2004)

Got any pictures up Tex?


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks rock ... DD I will take some this week as i Just got a Digital Camera.  

Here is Today's Workout as I missed last weeks BAck workout due to Xmas and what not.  Thanks for posting fellas all comments and criticisms are desired!!! thanks

Squats

sets x reps @ Weight...

6x3 @ 240lbs ATF Squats

Box Squats in Smith machine (Box 12")

1x8 @ 225
1x6 @ 255

Good Mornings

1x8 @ 165
1x8 @ 175

Roman Chair ( Incline type bench where you bend over to work the lower back/hams)

3x10 with a 45lb Plate

Calves ( Standing Calf Raise Supersetted with seated Calf Raise)

2x10 with 300lb pin on both Machines


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 27, 2004)

AS you can see my goals are in my profile ... Squatting is my worst lift by far although my dead is my best which makes no sense to me or anyone i know!!!>!?!?!?!?!?  So once I get that up and get my bench up to at least 335 or so I'll enter my first powerlifting competition for fun ... I'll probably specialize in dead since its my best lift.  I want to get up to 198lb weight class which is basically another 20lb of lean muscle that I want as Id like to stay lean and get strong as hell.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 27, 2004)

I am attaching my modified routine that i"ve posted recently... the table is from www.joeskopec.com its a 9 week russian lifting routine he posted...i altered it as you can see ... all you do is put in your 1RM and it calculaties a proggressive overload type of routine to get your 3 lifts up.  I have done it before with success, now I am just critiquing it as lifting as much as it calls for is overtraining for my body type.  Take a look at it and give it a try or tear it apart and make it better.

For those not familiar with WestSide check out www.elitefts.com as Saturday is to work on my bar speed for bench/squat/dead and I added clean and press for another power movement and to strengthen my shoulders and body overall.  I'll see if this is overtraining or if it works well.  This is to get my lifts strong and not work my "beach" muscles as I have minimal bicep work etc....I want to get up to a 400 bench etc before I go back to a bodybuilding routine for awhile.  Thanks fellas!!!


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 27, 2004)

Pictures from Today .... 12/27/04

 Bodyweight -- 178LBS
 Height -- 5' 10.5"


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 29, 2004)

Wednesday 12/29 Workout -- chest

Flat Bench Wide Grip

6x3 @ 235

Decline Bench Medium Grip

2x5 @ 255

Incline Medium Grip

1x6 @ 225

Weighted Dips

2x8 @ Bodyweight + 90lbs

Side Raises

1x8 @ 45lb DB's
2 giant sets as many reps as possible going from 45-35-30 lb DB's


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

Interesting looking routine.  You are quite strong for your bodyweight.  Those dips are very nice!


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks Cow...what do you think of the routine?  It is something i've adapted to fit my personal goals i guess in strength after failing at westside.  I did almost two months of westside to no avail.  I did a 9 week russian routine from www.joeskopec.com under calculators in the summer and made good gains so this is basically that routine just less volume and arranged differently by yours truly.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

I think it looks good, but there is something I would do differently.  It seems like you place a lot of emphasis on improving bench press strength.  I would make it so that you alternate which lifts you train for each week.  So, do 2 days of squat/deadlift centric lifting and 1 day of bench press centric lifting the first week; do 2 days of bench centrinc lifting and 1 day of squat/DL centric lifting the proceeding week.  The speed day would remain the same.  

Also, I think it's really cool that you incorporated an olympic lift into your routine.  As well, the clean and press will assist you with all 3 of your core lifts.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for the advice CP.  I am not sure if I totally understand at this point what you mean that I put too much emphasis on Benching?  I have more sets at an equal intensity for legs on Monday, not too mention I am also deadlifting on Friday and speed squatting on Saturday.

Yeah I always liked the clean and press I have not done it in over a year, although i've only been lifting for two years, actually three but I got in a car accident and snapped my collarbone in half in january of 2003...I came back and couldn't bench 135 lol!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Looking good in here Ten. That's an interesting program, I need to take some more time and read it more in depth.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice CP.  I am not sure if I totally understand at this point what you mean that I put too much emphasis on Benching?  I have more sets at an equal intensity for legs on Monday, not too mention I am also deadlifting on Friday and speed squatting on Saturday.
> 
> Yeah I always liked the clean and press I have not done it in over a year, although i've only been lifting for two years, actually three but I got in a car accident and snapped my collarbone in half in january of 2003...I came back and couldn't bench 135 lol!!!



I really just meant in terms of accessory work.  I'm basing this on the Jay's Routine.doc file.  I would probably just throw in another squat/deadlift oriented lift on Friday and call it a day.  In reality, you are a lot stronger than I am, so I should probably be taking advice from you, but it was just a thought.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 29, 2004)

CP, can you give me an example buddy ???


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> CP, can you give me an example buddy ???



Friday: 

Bent over rows -- 2 x 4 
Pull downs or Pull ups -- 2 x 6 
BB Curls ??? 2x4
DB Curls ??? 2x10

That's your routine you have listed on the day you deadlift.  Somewhere in that workout I would do some glute ham raises or something.  That's all I really meant.  I think I'm just anal about my workouts and it's coming out as a suggestion for you.  You seem to be getting stronger, so there's really no point in changing.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 30, 2004)

I dont have a Glute Ham Raise machine in my gym the closest thing is the Roman Chair in my gym which is a contraption that is on a 45 degree incline and you bend over it so the top of your head is facing the ground and you use your ass and hamstrings to pull you back up...thats what i do on Monday along with Goodmorning ... both posterior movements so i guess its pretty much targeting the same muscles in my two lifts as a GHR>>???? what do you think CP


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2004)

Don't worry about it.  Just continue with your routine.  If you notice a stall in progress in your squat or deadlift, then you may consider my suggestion.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah i'd consider it now if I had a GHR machine in my gym unless you know of a nother way to rig one up at a commercial gym??


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 30, 2004)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> Yeah i'd consider it now if I had a GHR machine in my gym unless you know of a nother way to rig one up at a commercial gym??




Whats up ten. You can use a lat pulldown machine. Kneel backwards on the part where your ass is normally supposed to go and lock you heels under the part that usually holds down your knees.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 30, 2004)

Thursday, 12/30  BACK

Deadlifts

135 x 10
225 x 6
315 x 3

Working sets

365 x 3
365 x 3
405 x 2
405 x 2

B/O Rows

205 x 6
210 x 6

WG Pulldowns on Machine

180 x 8
180 x 8

Seated Shrug Machine ( but we stand up haha )

8 plates x 8 reps
10 plates x 6 reps

BB Curls

120 x 6
120 x 6

Brother Curls ( i do 1 you do 1 i do 2 you do 2)

Up to 6 then back down to 1... with 60lb EZ Bar Curl


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 30, 2004)

arnie ... thats basically the same as the Roman Chair..No?


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 31, 2004)

PS ... I think my new years resolution is to stop drinking so much lol ... my strength seems to be doing fine but i just noticed my biceps shrunk a lot ...  I think its because i only do like 3 or 4 sets a week plus drinking...it always makes me feel smaller especially as an ectomorph at 180lbs... any ideas on how to get them bigger even though it doesn't equate to any strength gains in my 3 lifts???


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Jan 1, 2005)

My last hungover workout...hopefully lol

Saturday...2005

Squats super setted with Bench (165 on both)

Squat 2 Reps Bench 3 Reps ... 15 second rest
Squat 2 Reps Bench 3 Reps ... 90 second rest

I did four sets like this...it was pretty tiring 
Movements were done as explosive and fast as possible

Clean and Press

135 for 6 reps
135 for 5 reps

I only did two sets because the 8 sets of squats/bench super setted really was exhausting and I almost past out doing clean and press after...so i didnt wanna kill myself over it especially having drank on New Years...

Finished up with  3 sets of preacher curls with 90lbs for 8 reps each set then went home...

Happy new Year


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Jan 3, 2005)

Monday January 3rd, 2005

Squats

6 x 4 @ 240

Smith Machine 11" Box Squats

2 x 4 with 3 second pause at bottom @ 225

Goodmornings

2 x 6 with 175

Roman Chair (45 degree hyperextenstion)

1x10 @ 45lbs
2x8 @ 60lbs

3 sets of incline crunches with 6lb medicine ball...15 reps

Superset of Calve raise and seated raises each for 8 seconds with 1 second pause at top


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Jan 4, 2005)

PS ... arnie I was gonna try a GHR on the lat machine but my gym's lat machines seats not rectangle and are very small I'd never be able to get leverage for my legs  oh well .. I'll just stick the with 45 degree hyperextensions.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2005)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> PS ... arnie I was gonna try a GHR on the lat machine but my gym's lat machines seats not rectangle and are very small I'd never be able to get leverage for my legs  oh well .. I'll just stick the with 45 degree hyperextensions.



Same deal at my gym.  Hyperextensions are awesome too.  My lower back has rocketed up in terms of strength since I started doing hyperextensions on a regular basis.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Jan 5, 2005)

I like them a lot CP ... i can barely drive home after back day ... sitting, laying down ... none of it alleviates the pain!!! hahaha .  I know you do a lot of SLDL I think i am going to do that next week instead of my regular deadlifts on back day...or maybe I'll do them on Leg day and not do deadlifts on back day so I do not kill myself..!!!


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Jan 5, 2005)

damn beer and car bombs

Wed...Chest

6 x 4 @ 235

Decline Bench

1 x 5 @ 265
1 x 1 @ 265 (fatigue from hungover kicked in)

Cable 

1x8 @ 80lbs
1x8 @ 90lbs
1x6 @ 100lbs

JM Press

3x8 @ 135

Side Raises

2 giant sets as many as possible from 45,40,35lb DB's


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2005)

I like the way you workout Ten


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks Jersey!!! what do you like about it...ps the results are great so far...and do u have a journal on here i can peep?


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah so i've been sick lately, bad sore throat and I missed my friday and saturday workouts...hven't been eating much and dropping weight/mass .  I hate that! I need to seriously gain 20lbs or im going to wither away at 178lbs.

I also an contemplating switching up my routine only after two weeks...just a lil

Monday -- Legs
Tuesday-- off
Wednesday -- Chest/Tri's
Thursday -- Off
Friday -- Back
Saturday -- Shoulders/Bi's

My arms and shoulders are the smallest they have been in two years since i've started doing strength training and im dropping weight, so i need to get them up to a decent size again and start eating more!!!

M/F will stay the same ... for triceps I will do:

JM Press -- 3x6
Pushdown -- 2x5
Reverse pull downs -- 2x6

For Saturday

Seated Military Press -- 2x4
Side Raises -- 2x6
Rear delts on inc bench -- 2x8

Standing BB Curl -- 2x4
Seated Inc. Curl -- 2x6
Standing BB Curl -- 2x8


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Jan 10, 2005)

sore throat/cold still bothering me, fatiguing me earlier than normal ...

Mon .. Legs

Squats

6x5 @ 240 (below parrallel)

SLDL

2x4 @ 315

Smith Machine Pause Box Squats

2x5 @ 225 with 3 second Pause

Calves Same as usual .. no abs...too tired


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Jan 18, 2005)

*ughhhhhhhhhhhhh*

Being sick sucks...i've been sick for two weeks and im getting better but i'm still fatigued...i had an inner ear infection and pink eye with some sore throat on the side!!! ... its worse than being injured...im still very tired but i had to get back today...

1/18/05

Squats

4x6 @ 240

goodmornings

1x6 @ 185
1x6 @ 190

Incline Hyperextensions

2x7 @ 75lbs

Incline Situps

3x15 no weight...

Giant set of Calves...standing raise and seated raise...2x8 with 1 second pause at top of contraction


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Jan 19, 2005)

1/19

WG Flat Bench

6x6 @ 235

Decline Bench

1x4 @ 275
1x2 @ 275

Incline Bench

1x6 @ 225

JM Press

3x8 @ 135

Rev Pull Down (triceps) on Cable machine

2x8 @ 95lbs
1x6 @ 120lbs

Seated Hammer Press (Chest)

5 Plates each side for 2 reps
4 Plates each side for 4 reps
3 Plates each side for 5 reps
2 Plates each side for 6 reps

Giant set...no rest...

still a lil sick...getting a little better


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 19, 2005)

shitty deal being sick. A couple days off might help.

Those seated hammer presses, are they normal or the inclines? for some unknown reason me and a couple buddies have comps on the incline one. For the longest time none of us could knock off 10 plates, but that all changed thx to me about 2 months ago    I guess were on to 12


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Feb 21, 2005)

WOW! been out of this forum for a while...trying to find a job as a teacher and subbin...plus drinking WAYYYYYYYYYYY TOOO MUCH ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...slowed down on that last two weeks so im back into it....

got my deadlift up to 455 on friday and my squats are coming along as i was doing sets of 275 for 6 easy and ended on 295 for 4 reps just for good measure...my chest is laggin as  i haven't done shoulders in about 3 months...did them saturday for the first time and even repped out 50lbs for laterals for a few reps...im stuck at 275 for 3 reps on flat bench...i should be doing 300 for 2 by now...gotta get that up!


----------

